

Ask HN: Planning resources for a Startup - staylocal

Which resources do you recommend for planning a start up?<p>Looking for tools&#x2F;methods to expand on an idea and to plan out the idea in more detail. Charts &amp; Business plan layouts etc.<p>Any particular methods used for planning out your idea and discovering business viability etc.
======
srix
mindmapping is a good way to start planning. Try freemind or xmind

